# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Punishing the Paulians [Schweikert, Jones, Amash, Huelskamp]

## Lucille

Many days I want to give up (like Fred) and this is one of those days.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/127679.html



> Boehner attacks the few decent congressmen, in a taste of what is to come in the post-Ron House.


GOP Steering Committee Shuffles Conservatives
http://www.rollcall.com/news/gop_ste...-219601-1.html




> Speaker John A. Boehner initiated today a small purge of rebellious Republicans  mostly conservatives  from prominent committees; its the latest instance of the Ohio Republicans clamping down on his fractious conference.
> 
> The decisions were made by the GOP Steering Committee at a Monday meeting, which reviewed a spreadsheet listing each GOP lawmaker and how often he or she had voted with leadership, three sources said.
> 
> Reps. David Schweikert of Arizona and Walter Jones of North Carolina were booted from the Financial Services Committee. Reps. Justin Amash of Michigan and Tim Huelskamp of Kansas were removed from the Budget Committee.
> 
> According to a source, Schweikert was told that he was ousted in part because his votes were not in lockstep with leadership.


More at the links

----------


## jj-

Whoa, Lew Rockwell called a house member other than RP "decent".

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, there are a bunch of other posts on this, but the more outrage, the better imho.

----------


## JK/SEA

simple solution. Start replacing these scum with Liberty candidates. On your marks...get set...GO.

----------


## mport1

Simpler solution. Secession.

----------


## AuH20

Like I've said numerous times, until you grab leadership very little will change. If and when the good guys ever grab leadership, all hell will break loose.

----------


## Lucille

Does This Look Like a Party Serious About Spending Cuts?
http://reason.com/blog/2012/12/03/do...y-serious-abou





> As noted on Reason 24/7, several conservatives in the House have been removed from seats on the House Budget and House Financial Services Committees. From The Hill:
> 
> [...]
> In addition to voting against the last continuing resolution of the budget-less fiscal year 2012, Amash, Huelskamp, Jones and Schweikert all voted against the Budget Control Act last summer that raised the debt ceiling and help set the scene of the upcoming fiscal cliff.


Look at those punchable mugs.

----------


## paulbot24

> Like I've said numerous times, until you grab leadership very little will change. If and when the good guys ever grab leadership, all hell will break loose.


I prefer to think of that place as heaven.

----------


## AGRP



----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Simpler solution. Secession.


and vote Libertarian party.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

John Boehner proved himself to be 100% scumbag, when he personally rammed his bill to the floor to ensure the Qaddafi family was knocked off and Libyan oil/assets/water/land, was in the hands of the CIA and energy corporations.


Boehner's bill was quickly conjured-up by the establishment to circumvent and ensure Dennis Kucinich's Peace with Libya bill didn't pass. I also funneled billions through the DHS and CIA to destroy Libya.

Boehner and Eric Cantor are scum... they are NOT; conservatives, constitutionalists, small government advocates, etc. They are establishment elitists that sell us out to maintain their power positions, regardless whether the GOP party wins majorities or not.

----------


## nobody's_hero

We need to get them out of office. If I lived in Ohio, I'd vote Democrat against Boehner. These leaders are used to guaranteed support from within the GOP in solid-red areas, so hit we may have to hit them from the blindside. They can't be GOP leaders anymore if their seats are taken by the other party, right?. Yeah, it sucks to think about doing that, but we're really not getting any help from them if they stay. It won't really be any loss. 

I'm giving serious thought to voting democrat in Georgia to get rid of Chambliss in 2014. The trouble is, this state is so red that democrats have essentially stopped trying, so there are NO options in most races.

----------


## ghengis86

Wrong thread..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The trouble is, this state is so red that democrats have essentially stopped trying, so there are NO options in most races.


Yeah and it'll take a generation or more for that to change, if ever,

As has already been noted, Secession.

----------


## LibertyEagle

It looks like FreedomWorks is trying to do something about it.

https://secure.freedomworks.org/site...brsc=AWBNRText

----------


## Tudo

Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!

My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it

----------


## LibertyEagle

Boehner's contact info:

Washington, D.C. Office
1011 Longworth H.O.B. 
Washington, DC  20515 
(202) 225-6205

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it


-rep for calling Rand a traitor.  

Rand is trying as hard as he can to save our asses; even ignorant ones.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> and vote Libertarian party.


Why?  Ron Paul has told us numerous times that 3rd parties will not work right now.

----------


## seyferjm

What really sucks is Boehner ran unopposed in his district, not even a Dem ran against him. His district is next to mine.

----------


## Tudo

> -rep for calling Rand a traitor.  
> 
> Rand is trying as hard as he can to save our asses; even ignorant ones.


Yeah he did good with the iran vote. Please ignore me. I don't like you either. Youre a hypocrite. I negged you back.

Now make sure you go and try to zing me again behind my back. That would be par for the course.

Phoney. This place is lost precisely because of people like rand paul who talk the talk but when it comes to stand up, they lay down. Just like he did with his Father and just like he did with Iran and as long as people like you support phoney's like that there will be no change. None.

----------


## V3n

I don't think Boehner is smart enough to pull this off.. I wonder who's pulling the strings.


(or whose hand he's got up his...)

----------


## AuH20

Boehner and Cantor have to be CFR or at least CFR influenced via K Street:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2918588/posts





> September 2010 New York Times story said Boehner was "Tightly Bound to Lobbyists" and "He maintains especially tight ties with a circle of lobbyists and former aides representing some of the nation’s biggest businesses, including Goldman Sachs, Google, Citigroup, R.J. Reynolds, MillerCoors and UPS.".[30]

----------


## AuH20

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it


Look around. You have significant problems that go far beyond Rand Paul. Sheesh.

----------


## liberty2897

This sort of thing is going on at the local level too.  A friend of mine was elected PCO for the Republican party.  He showed me a form that he is supposed to sign stating that he will vote *only* for Republican candidates or else be removed from the position.  Why even have people for this job?  Seems like a few lines of code on an automated system could do the same thing.

----------


## JK/SEA

anybody getting through to Boehner's office?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> This sort of thing is going on at the local level too.  A friend of mine was elected PCO for the Republican party.  He showed me a form that he is supposed to sign stating that he will vote *only* for Republican candidates or else be removed from the position.  Why even have people for this job?  Seems like a few lines of code on an automated system could do the same thing.


I'm not defending this sort of thing, but to play Devil's advocate:

1) PCOs do a lot more than just vote for candidates in general elections. If they didn't, then there truly wouldn't be any point in having PCOs (even if these pledges didn't exist) - they would just be regular, garden-variety voters, just like any non-PCO.

2) If you're going to be a PCO for a political party, it really doesn't seem too far out of line for the party to expect that you'll vote for their candidates (or that you will at least not vote for an opposing party). Getting their candidates elected is the whole point of political parties, after all.

That said, there's not really any way of enforcing these pledges. How are they going to know how (or even if) you voted for a particular office - unless you tell them yourself?

----------


## KingNothing

> Like I've said numerous times, until you grab leadership very little will change. If and when the good guys ever grab leadership, all hell will break loose.


I have to admit that as cynical as I've become, what guys like John McCain, John Boehner and Lindsay Graham have been saying and doing lately as left me in total shock.  They have so clearly positioned themselves as out-of-touch, Liberty-opponents, that they may be bigger obstacles to restoring the Republic than our more obvious opponents on the left.

I expected subterfuge by The Party to maintain power.  Not this outright, blowback-be-damned, assault.  What a sad, pathetic, time for the establishment.

----------


## KingNothing

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it


You realize that Rand is busy trying to save the 6th Amendment, right?  In the face of The Party and all who wish to forget everything that made America great, he's pushing to uphold the Constitution.

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah he did good with the iran vote. Please ignore me. I don't like you either. Youre a hypocrite. I negged you back.
> 
> Now make sure you go and try to zing me again behind my back. That would be par for the course.
> 
> Phoney. This place is lost precisely because of people like rand paul who talk the talk but when it comes to stand up, they lay down. Just like he did with his Father and just like he did with Iran and as long as people like you support phoney's like that there will be no change. None.


That's funny - most of the people who don't like Rand are mad about his rhetoric, and slam that in spite of his voting record. I didn't like the Iran vote either, but like it or not, he's our best hope.

----------


## angelatc

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it


I hope to God that's against forum rules.

----------


## Lucille

Amash and Huelskamp are live:

http://www.livestream.com/heritagefoundation

----------


## Lucille

Another conservative purge
http://voxday.blogspot.com/2012/12/a...ive-purge.html




> How many times can Republicans purge those to their right from their ranks and still be meaningfully considered to represent the American political right?
> [...]
> The fact that the WSJ, NR, and Fox are pro-business doesn't mean they are traditional right.  Not anymore.  Mussolini and Hitler were pro-business too.  The irony is that the right was told that they had to dutifully line up behind Mitt Romney because he was, as a moderate, more electable than the anti-bank, anti-war, Ron Paul.  Then, when Romney went down in flames just like McCain, Bush, Dole, Ford and every other elite-selected moderate before, what passes for Republican "leadership" in the House is trying to keep moving left.
> 
> If you are a conservative who is still a Republican, I have a very simple question to ask you: why?  It is becoming increasingly obvious that both conservatives and America would have been better off if the John Birch Society purged William F. Buckley rather than the other way around.


On a local level, I fully expected to be purged from the county GOP on the 15th.  It's not about getting Rs elected, or attracting more people to the party.  It's about ideology evidently, where neo-Trots are more than welcome, but RPRs need not apply.  All the blue-haired old guard really care about is protecting their little fiefdom.

----------


## twomp

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it


Out of all the people in Washington, you want to do it to Rand Paul? Isn't there worse senators/congressman out there? Talk about personal vendetta, did Rand sleep with you and not call you in the morning???

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags. Good voting on iran rand!
> 
> *My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it*


Uh, Mods?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yeah he did good with the iran vote. Please ignore me. I don't like you either. Youre a hypocrite. I negged you back.
> 
> Now make sure you go and try to zing me again behind my back. That would be par for the course.
> 
> Phoney. This place is lost precisely because of people like rand paul who talk the talk but when it comes to stand up, they lay down. Just like he did with his Father and just like he did with Iran and as long as people like you support phoney's like that there will be no change. None.


I didn't like the vote on the sanction, either, but I also do not see it as an act of war.  I agree that some sanctions are, but not all of them.

Overall, Rand has been doing a fantastic job.  Have you been watching at all? 

And by the way, there is no "e" in phony.




> *My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it*


I sincerely hope you are banned for this.  You earned it.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Maybe that's why the traitor rand paul did what he did? To stay in bed with these scumbags.


LOL, I feel sorry for you.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Why?  Ron Paul has told us numerous times that 3rd parties will not work right now.


It's amazing how many times people have to be told the obvious.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I have to admit that as cynical as I've become, what guys like John McCain, John Boehner and Lindsay Graham have been saying and doing lately as left me in total shock.  They have so clearly positioned themselves as out-of-touch, Liberty-opponents, that they may be bigger obstacles to restoring the Republic than our more obvious opponents on the left.
> 
> I expected subterfuge by The Party to maintain power.  Not this outright, blowback-be-damned, assault.  What a sad, pathetic, time for the establishment.


They are a dying breed though, its obvious their influence is waning for the first time in decades, maybe ever.  Looking back they will be seen similar to the people that tried to hang onto hair bands of the 80's when music of the early 90's drank their milkshake.

----------


## Tudo

> I didn't like the vote on the sanction, either, but I also do not see it as an act of war.  I agree that some sanctions are, but not all of them.
> 
> Overall, Rand has been doing a fantastic job.  Have you been watching at all? 
> 
> And by the way, there is no "e" in phony.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope you are banned for this.  You earned it.


I'm sure you do. What's left with you people? You would support anyone who says anything you want to hear. The reality is your boy IS a traitor certainly in the context of doing the right thing in supporting the only candidate that stood for liberty and that was his old man. Perhaps you were a secret romney supporter and enjoyed it when ol rand when on a show run by another traitor who hates Dr Paul and you support that. If that's what's happened to Ron Paul forums you've banned yourselves as people who stand up for liberty no matter what.

And there certainly can be an e in phoney. It's a variant. Look it up. Just like you and people like you are variants of the typical republican/democrat who have destroyed this great land .  Make sure you expunge all records on the way out. PHONY.

----------


## Tudo

> That's funny - most of the people who don't like Rand are mad about his rhetoric, and slam that in spite of his voting record. I didn't like the Iran vote either, but like it or not, he's our best hope.


And that's exactly the attitude of 99% of democrats and republicans in supporting "their guy/gal . Congratulations, you're no different. The lesser of the evils pitch. Terrific. So you support how many persians being murdered, bombed, raped, tortured. The ends justify the means yes?

----------


## liberty2897

> I'm not defending this sort of thing, but to play Devil's advocate:
> 
> 1) PCOs do a lot more than just vote for candidates in general elections. If they didn't, then there truly wouldn't be any point in having PCOs (even if these pledges didn't exist) - they would just be regular, garden-variety voters, just like any non-PCO.
> 
> 2) If you're going to be a PCO for a political party, it really doesn't seem too far out of line for the party to expect that you'll vote for their candidates (or that you will at least not vote for an opposing party). Getting their candidates elected is the whole point of political parties, after all.
> 
> That said, there's not really any way of enforcing these pledges. How are they going to know how (or even if) you voted for a particular office - unless you tell them yourself?


I agree with what you are saying.  The party mentality is what bothers me.  If someone gets elected to this position, I would hope that they would do their best without having to agree to voting party straight across the board.  I guess I would be okay with it if the Republican and Democrat parties would just get it over with and merge so another party could get on the stage.  Does that make me a hypocrite?  Sorry for being somewhat off-topic.  I'll stop now.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm sure you do. What's left with *you people*?


You people?




> You would support anyone who says anything you want to hear.


Nope.  I judge people by their actions and overall Rand has been doing great.  




> The reality is your boy IS a traitor certainly in the context of doing the right thing in supporting the only candidate that stood for liberty and that was his old man. Perhaps you were a secret romney supporter and enjoyed it when ol rand when on a show run by another traitor who hates Dr Paul and you support that. If that's what's happened to Ron Paul forums you've banned yourselves as people who stand up for liberty no matter what.


Rand DID support his father.  Perhaps you were asleep.  

As far as Ron is concerned, I would imagine that I supported him long before you ever heard his name.  Rand is his own man, but I think he is doing quite well.  Time will tell though and I am sure we all will be watching.




> And there certainly can be an e in phoney. It's a variant. Look it up. Just like you and people like you are variants of the typical republican/democrat who have destroyed this great land .  Make sure you expunge all records on the way out. PHONY.


My apologies on this one.  From what I found, PHONY appears to be the spelling used in the U.S., while people in some other English-speaking countries prefer PHONEY.




> *My offers stand $500 for a direct score with tomato/rotten egg. Multiple scores get multiple checks/cash anyway you want it*


This behavior should earn you a ban.  I hope you reap the fruits of your labor.

----------


## Kotin

> I'm sure you do. What's left with you people? You would support anyone who says anything you want to hear. The reality is your boy IS a traitor certainly in the context of doing the right thing in supporting the only candidate that stood for liberty and that was his old man. Perhaps you were a secret romney supporter and enjoyed it when ol rand when on a show run by another traitor who hates Dr Paul and you support that. If that's what's happened to Ron Paul forums you've banned yourselves as people who stand up for liberty no matter what.
> 
> And there certainly can be an e in phoney. It's a variant. Look it up. Just like you and people like you are variants of the typical republican/democrat who have destroyed this great land .  Make sure you expunge all records on the way out. PHONY.


No threats of violence or support for violence will be tolerated on these forums.

Take a break and consider why.. /temp ban

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What really sucks is Boehner ran unopposed in his district, not even a Dem ran against him. His district is next to mine.


He better have an opponent in the next Primary. Then Boehner will have something to cry about.

----------


## AuH20

> He better have an opponent in the next Primary. Then Boehner will have something to cry about.


Forget the primary. All the repubs in his district should throw the election and not vote for him. Addition via subtraction. Let the dem win and one of our problems is flushed away.

----------


## Aratus

justin amash could eventually potus run, and thah speaker clearly knows this

----------

